# "Velo Cult" cruise ride tonight in San Diego



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

for anyone interested, the very first "Velo Cult" bike rides starts tonight (Friday) at 7pm. 5717 La Jolla (Birdrock), 92037.

it's a slow paced city ride for cruiser, mtn bikes, road bikes, fixies, or whatever else you might have floating around. leave your spandex at home. this is a fun cruise. use this ride to have fun, make friends, and to promote cycling to the masses. use this oportunity to get your lazy co-workers or friends out on a bike.

the Velo Cult will happen every third Friday of every month.

from the start point the ride can go in any direction. whoever is in the front of the pack will turn and everyone else will follow. if you want to turn, than just go to the front and everyone will follow. we might end up at a beach, fire pit, bar, or maybe it'll just go in a loop with no destination.

this is NOT Critical Mass, or Critical Mob as i call it. this will be an all ages fun ride and not a rolling band of thugs. no hostilities and definetly driver friendly. promoting this to drivers as a fun ride is what we want. wear a costume, have a horn or bells, just have fun.

have a helmet and lights.

see ya out there hopefully! :thumbsup:


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*Easy!*

There needs to be a cruiser thread!

I think it was only about 18 ish miles. Big guess.
I bailed cuz I was close to home *land* a cask of IPA was let loose at the Liars Club.

Eh, cask was dry when I arrived. But not the 20 premo taps. Mmmm, 2.50 for a North Star.

And the ride was good. Good people too!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

noslogan said:


> There needs to be a cruiser thread!
> 
> I think it was only about 18 ish miles. Big guess.
> I bailed cuz I was close to home *land* a cask of IPA was let loose at the Liars Club.
> ...


How mnay people on the ride? We had 780 last week in Boulder, CO. Cruiser rides rock.


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*Well, since this was the first ride...*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> How mnay people on the ride? We had 780 last week in Boulder, CO. Cruiser rides rock.


And the invite didn't get out there til 1am, we had seven.

The count will go down, it'll go up. Mostly up I think. VC is hoping for 100 people in six months.

The idea is to get that particular neighborhood out on their bikes and keep people out of their cars. No reason to drive to Starfarts, right?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

noslogan said:


> And the invite didn't get out there til 1am, we had seven.
> 
> The count will go down, it'll go up. Mostly up I think. VC is hoping for 100 people in six months.
> 
> The idea is to get that particular neighborhood out on their bikes and keep people out of their cars. No reason to drive to Starfarts, right?


Well speaking from our own experience it's a lot better to have 10 with the right attitude than 700 when half of them are drunken idiots with the wrong attitude.


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

Plus the official ride begins the third Friday of the month (next month).

This past Friday was the last Friday of the month and did clash with Critical Mess errrr Mass.


----------

